# 2 Way Pallet Plans and Ideas?



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rich. you are correct. There are a bunch of us that use individual bottom boards and construct special pallets for them to click into.
Everyone does things somewhat similar but with variation dictated by their goals.
For example, We have a truck with an Ezyloader Boom. So our pallets are designed in such a way that they can be loaded or unloaded of hives, using the boom.
This requires room below the bottom board for the cradle forks to slip underneath.
My first suggestion is to think hard about your bottom board design. Then make a jig that holds the feet of the bottom board during assembly so that ALL OF THEM COME OUT IDENTICAL.
This is very important if you wish to palletize them.
And forget about those garbage "reversible" bottom boards. WAY TOO FLIMZY!!!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm sorry that I do not have a good picture of our pallet.
Here's the best I could find.
Notice the space under the bottom board on the inside of the feet as they set on the pallet.
That is the provision for using our Ezyloader Boom. (which is a very, very rare occasion)


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

am i getting this right you must pick up your hive individually with an ez loader boom and on the pallets you must use a fork lift of some type.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't use the seperate bottom board pallet idea. Mine are pretty much exactly the same as one piece 4 way bottom board pallet but cut as 2 ways so that I can load with my boom loader. I use U clips and migratory tops. The only problem us with rot and ants and termites between the two boxes. Might be a bigger problem further south


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Ian,

Why U-clips over the W-clips?

I plan to make a few 2-way pallets I can move with a hand cart.

Here are some ideas: http://georgiabees.blogspot.com/2012/11/pallets-beekeeping-beehive-migratory.html

Tom


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I want my boxes tight so they handle better as I pick them up with the boom loader. The boxes together hold tight. Im thinking the W clips would not hold as tight. Im told otherwise,


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ian, are your boxes dipped?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

the new ones are


----------



## beekeeper032000 (Apr 25, 2009)

What size EZY Loader are you using? Is this the one that is made in Australia? I looked at one here that a guy wanted to sell, but it was a 125 kg. The max that it would is 275 lb. My thinking was that too 
lite weight to lift a two way pallet with two double deep 10 frame hives. Best of wishes to you.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine is the 300 model


----------

